# Is Medical Coding stressful?



## kim_in_oman (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently left a VERY stressful job as a middle school teacher outside a major city. I had headaches about 5x a week, such tight muscles that they pulled many of my vertebrae out of place which is very painful, high blood pressure, and heart palpatations.  What is the stress like as a medical coder?


----------



## Sage123 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not like dealing with kids I would expect.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 16, 2011)

It will depend on your work environment, but that can be said in any profession. At one facility, I witnessed hair falling out, hair routinely twirled and pulled out, tics, admissions for chest pain and hypertension while trying to meet productivity goals. My systolic/diastolic BP dropped 10 mm when I resigned.

My remote coding friends enjoy much better physical and emotional health.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 16, 2011)

Coding itself is not a stressful position, but the enviroment can be deppending on where you work. Busy physician's offices that pile multiple duties on their coders can be more stressful while coding from home is pretty laid back.


----------

